# Pimprig.com/Pcapex.com



## bigboi86 (Jun 3, 2009)

When I first got into computer electronics, I fell in love with a website called Pimprig.com. It had flare, and a lot of awesome people who I became close friends with. That website probably started my deep interest with computer technology and modding. 

Where did it go? I haven't browsed in a while but jeeze... it disappeared off of the internet and there are no other threads about it, or news on any websites that I can find about it's disappearance. 

I guess the admin, Gary, stopped paying for the server or something... I tried to write to him but got no response. 

Did anyone else browse this fine forum? It's been gone for quite some time it seems. 

The forum originally was named pimprig.com, and it was pimp, but eventually changed to pcapex.com due to the name being misleading. 

I didn't want to post this in general nonsense, it's kind of a dead forum.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2009)

Its not dead, most members just dont realize it still exists  they dont know how to read the fine print.

I remember being on pcapex a while back, but no answers as to what they may have possibly merged to.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jun 3, 2009)

Where is the fine print.. I googled it several times.


----------



## BeetleMan (Jun 12, 2009)

Pimprig/PcApex Is being transferred to a new server.
Gary a.k.a GlitterKill is also reworking some of the site.

Just have patience, It will be back

BeetleMan - Staff PcApex


----------



## Goodman (Jun 13, 2009)

BeetleMan said:


> Pimprig/PcApex Is being transferred to a new server.
> Gary a.k.a GlitterKill is also reworking some of the site.
> 
> Just have patience, It will be back
> ...




good to heard that but why does it take so long?
it's been over a month now...

how long do you think it's gona take another week or two or another month?:shadedshu


----------



## BeetleMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Pcapex is back up....
http://forumapex.com

BeetleMan


----------



## Goodman (Jul 1, 2009)

Thx! for this great news 

i'm happy to see it back up again


----------

